# Pioli:"Tra le partite più belle. Ci manca la qualità".



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".

In aggiornamento


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

E niente. E' in pieno tunnel...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questo è partito di testa.


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere"
> 
> In aggiornamento


Ha iniziato presto a darci dentro con gli spumantini.


----------



## sion (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ah ok, la prestazione si si, e i punti?


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> E niente. E' in pieno tunnel...


della droga


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che partita ha visto?
Errori tecnici a gogo da entrambe le squadre, secondo tempo con 0 tattica, tanto casino ed un Milan che per 45 minuti non ha tirato in porta nel primo tempo.

Una bella prestazione? No, vabbe, é matto. D'altronde uno che mette Krunic titolare in attacco nonostante ci siano alternative, deve avere qualche problema cerebrale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma perfavore Pioli,spero che domattina ti danno la lettera di licenziamento. CAPRONE


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità".
> 
> In aggiornamento


"l'abbiamo gestita bene"

non c'era nulla da gestire...eri sotto dopo 5 minuti..che gestivi lo 0-1?!


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Tranquillo, la stai e la stiamo aspettando ancora da giugno scorso la qualità.
Per fortuna hanno pagato gli stipendi...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Oddio,questo sta diventando come Montella...

Qualcuno ancora ricorda i suoi sorrisetti in conferenza stampa ?


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Sta uscendo di testa

Forse è questo che conduce sempre al tunnel


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2021)

E' stata una partita tecnicamente giocata a livelli imbarazzanti, questa è la verità....


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Manca la qualità. Che trollata.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Dicembre 2021)

Non sono un Piolista di ferro, ma cosa pretendete da lui? Ma vi rendete conto del mercato che (non) gli hanno fatto?


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri".
> 
> In aggiornamento.


Ritorna a Coverciano grazie.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2021)

Cosa devo leggere. Sono contento che per l'ennesima volta molti qui dovranno darmi ragione (dopo i vari Suso, Leonardo, Paquetà, ecc.). 

Stasera una delle migliori partite? Una dirigenza seria (e competente) lo manderebbe subito a casa a questo pagliaccio. E poi sempre a fare i bravi con gli arbitri e a non lamentarci, BUFFONI! 

Siamo in un tunnel da cui uscirne sarà un'impresa, e, come detto nel post del rinnovo di Pioli, ci siamo buttati addosso una pietra tombale.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Io vorrei capire perché abbiamo attivato la modalità vittoria con handicap: praticamente diamo sempre agli altri il vantaggio. 
Impazzisco. 

Brutta partita ma ,vedendo le formazioni, era pure prevedibile. 
Speravo di vincerla ma... figuriamoci..

La modalità magia è finita. 
O forse abbiamo scherzato troppo col fuoco dell'emergenza.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Tecnicamente non si può andare oltre un tot... non puoi far giocare Diaz come Rui Costa, o Krunic come Donadoni.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vabbè, ci sta che neghi l'evidenza.
Lo faceva anche Capello.
Per me ha ragione Ambrosini, la CL ha prosciugato mentalmente e se la giochi per la prima volta in un girone così, non hai l'esperienza per gestirla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e *la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo.* Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento



'La squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo:'
- Svantaggio 0-1
- 0 tiri in porta


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere"
> 
> In aggiornamento



Non critico Pioli per partito preso come tanti milanisti, né lo elogio sempre e comunque come fanno altri, cerco di essere sempre oggettivo e in questo periodo gli do relativamente poche colpe, più che altro a causa degli infortuni che non permettono grande serenità nelle scelte(resta il fatto che dal punto di vista della gestione ha fatto i suoi errori in questo campionato), ma devo dirlo: ci prende in giro?

Partita mediocre contro un Napoli decimato, abbiamo impensierito Ospina soltanto due volte(e sarebbe dovuta finire 1-1, ma lasciamo stare). Loro hanno avuto più occasioni, e se Petagna fosse un attaccante vero avremmo preso più di 1 gol, nonostante un ottimo Tomori.
Sulla stanchezza, che sia mentale o fisica, la questione è grave: i nostri non riescono a ripartire in contropiede come si deve, rallentano il gioco quando ci sono spazi per provare a correre e fanno errori sciocchi che spesso paghiamo in fase di impostazione, di rifinitura e difensiva.

Mi trova in ampio disaccordo su tutto ciò che ha detto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non sono un Piolista di ferro, ma cosa pretendete da lui? Ma vi rendete conto del mercato che (non) gli hanno fatto?



Pretendo che schieri i migliori fin dal'inizio
Pretendo che in campo non vada solamente il suo amante
Pretendo che a seconda dell'avversario e dei giocatori disponibili,ogni tanto si cambi anche modulo
Pretendo che si incassi contro i giocatori,non che ad ogni sbaglio applauda come uno scemo e urli _dai dai dai_

Possiamo iniziare da qui.
Ma se ad un Kalulu in forma preferisce un Florenzi bollito,se ad un Saelemeker di ruolo preferisce inventarsi l'equilibratore krunic esterno sinistro,cosa ti fa pensare che con un mercato migliore,non commetterebbe sempre i soliti errori di valutazione ?


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2021)

Che Capra. Lui e chi lo ha rinnovato.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non sono un Piolista di ferro, ma cosa pretendete da lui? Ma vi rendete conto del mercato che (non) gli hanno fatto?


 dire la verità fa tanto schifo? Mourinho non si è fatto problemi a dire che le riserve della Roma erano peggio dei giocatori del Bodo. 
La verità è che Puoi ancora fatica a credere di aver avuto la possibilità di allenare un'altra grande. 
Poi vabbè lui sarà contento del resto è sempre stato tifoso interista quindi va bene così.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Ecco adesso sono davvero preoccupato..i casi son 2 o trolla o ha perso completamente il senno, Ospina non ha fatto una parata in tutta partita e il mister è contento…siamo lenti e compassatissimi e lui vede intensità.. boh


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> dire la verità fa tanto schifo? Mourinho non si è fatto problemi a dire che le riserve della Roma erano peggio dei giocatori del Bodo.
> La verità è che Puoi ancora fatica a credere di aver avuto la possibilità di allenare un'altra grande.
> Poi vabbè lui sarà contento del resto è sempre stato tifoso interista quindi va bene così.


questo sì, ma lui è un aziendalista. tuttavia ciò non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non sono un Piolista di ferro, ma cosa pretendete da lui? Ma vi rendete conto del mercato che (non) gli hanno fatto?


ognuno ha le sue colpe..

ma questa intervista la fa uno che non ci sta con la testa.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornament



Ma non si vergogna a dire certe cose....


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Gli aziendalisti sono tra i più mediocri in assoluto.


rossonerosud ha scritto:


> questo sì, ma lui è un aziendalista. tuttavia ciò non cambia la sostanza dei fatti.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna a dire certe cose....


È tifosissimo nerazzurro cosa vuoi che dica?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Vai a nasconderti che fai più bella figura.
Ospina ha i guanti bianchi.

"Che devo dire? Mi spiace". Ma infatti, non presentarti neanche davanti alle telecamere. E dov'è l'amico tuo, quello con lo stile Milan?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente non si può andare oltre un tot... non puoi far giocare Diaz come Rui Costa, o Krunic come Donadoni.


Questo è indubbio però deve essere successo dell'altro .
Io credo a livello mentale, di motivazioni, di gruppo..
Uscire delle coppe ,unica italiana, e subire il sorpasso nerazzurro,che ci ha recuperato non so quanti punti , ci ha steso.

A testimonianza che non è vero che la champions serve solo per partecipare perché se poi fai figuracce le scorie te le porti dietro per un po.
Servono valori per la champions e non fare la champions per potersi permettere valori.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ognuno ha le sue colpe..
> 
> ma questa intervista la fa uno che non ci sta con la testa.


che abbia le sue colpe non ci piove, ma provate voi a fare un campionato e una champions con la "sfravecatura" che gli hanno preso. dopodichè se l'anno prossimo lo si vuole cambare va benissimo. io prenderei italiano della fiorentina, mio pupillo dai tempi di quando allenava il trapani in serie c.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Questo è un ******** dai. 

Via dalle palle


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ognuno ha le sue colpe..
> 
> ma questa intervista la fa uno che non ci sta con la testa.


O uno ubriaco...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Che volete che dica? Se non annullavano il gol staremmo a fare altri commenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> che abbia le sue colpe non ci piove, ma provate voi a fare un campionato e una champions con la "sfravecatura" che gli hanno preso. dopodichè se l'anno prossimo lo si vuole cambare va benissimo. io prenderei italiano della fiorentina, mio pupillo dai tempi di quando allenava il trapani in serie c.


infatti ha una rosa incompleta e raffazzonata.
ma fa cose assurde comunque ultimamente...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che volete che dica? Se non annullavano il gol staremmo a fare altri commenti.



Dici ?
Invece con la scusa del goal annullato,la prestazione indegna di allenatore/giocatori passa in secondo piano


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Avremmo perso anche a Udine, 4 sconfitte nelle ultime 6 sarebbero state, roba da esonero seduta stante.


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che volete che dica? Se non annullavano il gol staremmo a fare altri commenti.


Ormai ne faccio una crociata personale, Pioli lo voglio fuori da Milanello insieme a Krunic e al suo staff di macellai a fine anno.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sembra l'ultimo Montella. Fuori di zucca completamente.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

La qualità
Asta Damiano
La convenienza.
Asta Damiano.
Vaciapaldiratt


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti ha una rosa incompleta e raffazzonata.
> ma fa cose assurde comunque ultimamente...


purtroppo quando le cose iniziano ad andare male, ti giri e trovi quel tipo di panchina, è anche difficile imporre una svolta. e quindi vai in confusione. ma non voglio difenderlo per partito preso, per me lo si può benissimo cambiare. il punto che sollevo è che mi pare molti di voi stiano a guardare non la luna ma il dito che la indica. voglio dire, pioli ha le sue colpe, e ripeto, per me lo possiamo cambiare, ma vi rendete conto del mercato che gli hanno fatto? un nuovo allenatore con questi giocatori farebbe molto meglio? permettimi di dubitarne.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Leggendo i commenti, momento ultra profettizzato 

Povero Pioli

Ora è il suo turno da capro espiatorio


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avremmo perso anche a Udine, 4 sconfitte nelle ultime 6 sarebbero state, roba da esonero seduta stante.
> 
> Ormai ne faccio una crociata personale, Pioli lo voglio fuori da Milanello insieme a Krunic e al suo staff di macellai a fine anno.


Per prendere chi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> purtroppo quando le cose iniziano ad andare male, ti giri e trovi quel tipo di panchina, è anche difficile imporre una svolta. e quindi vai in confusione. ma non voglio difenderlo per partito preso, per me lo si può benissimo cambiare. il punto che sollevo è che mi pare molti di voi stiano a guardare non la luna ma il dito che la indica. voglio dire, pioli ha le sue colpe, e ripeto, per me lo possiamo cambiare, ma vi rendete conto del mercato che gli hanno fatto? un nuovo allenatore con questi giocatori farebbe molto meglio? permettimi di dubitarne.


no no non ho mai chiesto l'esonero, almeno finchè la rosa è così incompleta.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no non ho mai chiesto l'esonero, almeno finchè la rosa è così incompleta.


guarda, dire incompleta è dire poco. è da agosto che vado ripetendo che abbiamo fatto un mercato orripilante.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per prendere chi?


Zidane.
Ten Hag.
Gasperini (gobbo dentro ma magari ci porta mr bibita), a lui ci puoi arrivare.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Zidane.
> Ten Hag.
> Gasperini (gobbo dentro ma magari ci porta mr bibita), a lui ci puoi arrivare.


Gasperini, per me, mai. I primi due quanto prenderebbero?


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire perché abbiamo attivato la modalità vittoria con handicap: praticamente diamo sempre agli altri il vantaggio.
> Impazzisco.
> 
> Brutta partita ma ,vedendo le formazioni, era pure prevedibile.
> ...



Ormai non c'è partita in cui non si regali un gol. Facciamo tutto noi.


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dici ?
> Invece con la scusa del goal annullato,la prestazione indegna di allenatore/giocatori passa in secondo piano



Comunque a parer mio è stata una partita tecnicamente brutta da ambo le parti, complice le assenze sicuramente....loro sono stati bravi a trovare il gol, noi no.... il pareggio era giusto.... la partita brutta resta e lo sarebbe stata anche con il pareggio...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che volete che dica? Se non annullavano il gol staremmo a fare altri commenti.


assolutamente no, è da un bel pò che inanelliamo prestazioni imbarazzanti, se finiva come a udine col pareggino raggiunto al 90° rimaneva cmq una partita di melma. 

"tra le partite più belle".....ma che gara ha visto pioli ? fuori di testa, come d'altra parte le formazioni che sta schierando ultimamente. 

capisco l'emergenza ma pure lui ci sta mettendo del suo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> assolutamente no, è da un bel pò che inanelliamo prestazioni imbarazzanti, se finiva come a udine col pareggino raggiunto al 90° rimaneva cmq una partita di melma.
> 
> "tra le partite più belle".....ma che gara ha visto pioli ? fuori di testa, come d'altra parte le formazioni che sta schierando ultimamente.
> 
> capisco l'emergenza ma pure lui ci sta mettendo del suo.



Nessuno dice che lui è esente da colpe ma non è nemmeno giusto ritenere lui il principale responsabile.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Dicembre 2021)

strano, quando diceva che secondo me stava cominciando a perdere la bussola, mi si derideva. Come volevasi dimostrare. Per fortuna ci sono le vacanze, ha bisogno anche lui di staccare mentalmente, è stracotto.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2021)

A tanti quì dentro piace tutto questo,compreso lo stile nell'affrontare gli stupri arbitrali,tenetevelo stretto,ma non venite a riprendere i miei post di critica facendo i professori,ognuno ha il suo Milan che si merita e che vorrebbe,io non ho il mio ancora e forse mai più lo riavrò.


----------



## folletto (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Un pò più di "cattiveria" ogni tanto non guasterebbe, va sempre tutto bene, la colpa è sempre la sua, mai neanche una frecciatina a giocatori e società. 
Le sue squadre non sanno mai cambiare il ritmo alla partita, non sanno gestire né capire quando è il momento di rallentare o accelerare, nei momenti cruciali e decisivi steccano sempre. Poi di base c'è sempre il fatto che la rosa a disposizione ha degli evidenti limiti ma di sicuro ne ha anche lui come ne ha anche il suo staff.


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2021)

Quando ho sentito l'intervista in diretta, 
mi son prima di tutto preoccupato, ho dovuto chiedere a mia moglie che giorno e che ora fossero...


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Dicembre 2021)

Il nostro successo sarà arrivare almeno quarti


----------



## Pit96 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Pioli a DAZN sul KO col Napol:"Non siamo stanchi e lo abbiamo dimostrato. Abbiamo fatto le partite migliori del campionato dal punto di vista fisico e della volontà. Poi tecnicamente si può fare meglio. Sarebbe più facile dire che siamo stanchi. Stasera una delle partite più belle dell'ultimo periodo. Poi, non dovevamo prendere quel gol. Ma la prestazione c'è stata. Non meritavamo di perdere. L'abbiamo gestita bene e rischiato poco. Ma serviva qualcosa in più a livello di qualità. *Il gol annullato?* Giroud era a terra. Come fa a procurare un danno al difensore. Che devo dire? Mi spiace. Ora lecchiamoci le ferite e pensiamo a fare meglio mercoledì. *Giroud e Ibra insieme dall'inizio se tornassi indietro?* No, perchè Giroud non era al meglio e la squadra ha fatto bene nel primo tempo. Con Ibra e Giroud la squadra è stata più elastica. I cambi ci hanno dato un buon aiuto. Abbiamo fatto tutto bene, è mancata qualità negli ultimi metri. I dati complessivi sono sempre vicini sia nelle vittoria che nelle sconfitte. I *numeri importanti sono l'accelerazione e decelerazione* e sono sempre molto simili. Stasera siamo stati molto aggressivi ed energici.".
> 
> In aggiornamento


Ha proprio perso la testa. Come si fa a dire che è stata una bella partita da parte nostra? 
È preoccupante


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Dicembre 2021)

Per onestà intellettuale dobbiamo dire che la buona prestazione di cui ho parlato pioli era fisica, riferita alle accelerazioni prodotte dei suoi giocatori nei 90 minuti.ci sono state però tantissime situazioni che non sono state lette bene.non capisco perché Kessie Fosse in campo, stanco dopo 10 minuti: lo scatto più feroce che gli ho visto fare e quello dopo il goal annullato. Messias era isolato a destra, troppo largo, e Florenzi A mio modesto parere, pur giocando discretamente in difesa, ho sbagliato tutti i tempi di sovrapposizione, non riuscendo mai a portare via l’uomo e mai proponendosi come si deve, negli spazi.questi giocatori non hanno la chimica dei titolari, mi sembra evidente. I problemi principali sono quattro: Ibrahimovic che non dovrebbe giocare più di 10 minuti, e che sbaglia tantissimo tecnicamente, Krunic che come suggeritore e non suggerisce niente, Diaz che è stato completamente annullato dal fenomeno mondiale Juan Jesus, Kessie che cammina per il campo indolente e svogliato.

Il resto della squadra percepisce benissimo l’impotenza derivante da tutto questo in genera nemmeno entusiasmo.


----------



## Manue (20 Dicembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale dobbiamo dire che la buona prestazione di cui ho parlato pioli era fisica, riferita alle accelerazioni prodotte dei suoi giocatori nei 90 minuti.ci sono state però tantissime situazioni che non sono state lette bene.non capisco perché Kessie Fosse in campo, stanco dopo 10 minuti: lo scatto più feroce che gli ho visto fare e quello dopo il goal annullato. Messias era isolato a destra, troppo largo, e Florenzi A mio modesto parere, pur giocando discretamente in difesa, ho sbagliato tutti i tempi di sovrapposizione, non riuscendo mai a portare via l’uomo e mai proponendosi come si deve, negli spazi.questi giocatori non hanno la chimica dei titolari, mi sembra evidente. I problemi principali sono quattro: Ibrahimovic che non dovrebbe giocare più di 10 minuti, e che sbaglia tantissimo tecnicamente, Krunic che come suggeritore e non suggerisce niente, Diaz che è stato completamente annullato dal fenomeno mondiale Juan Jesus, Kessie che cammina per il campo indolente e svogliato.
> 
> Il resto della squadra percepisce benissimo l’impotenza derivante da tutto questo in genera nemmeno entusiasmo.



E' presuntuoso dire che nei 90 minuti abbiamo prodotto accelerazioni, 
secondo me. E il mister quando le cose vanno bene, diventa presuntuoso e si monta la testa, puntualmente finisce male.
Ci sono stati tratti della partita dove i ritmi erano bassissimi, nel secondo tempo soprattutto, 
da quando è entrato Lobotka in mezzo al campo, noi non riuscivamo più a recuperare palla e quando ci si riusciva erano lanci lunghi persi...

Io credo che a livello fisico non sia assolutamente stata la miglior partita dell'anno, 
ma credo che Pioli, essendo come detto presuntuoso, ma anche orgoglioso, fatica ad ammettere che siamo cotti.

Il risultato che dovrebbe analizzare è che nelle ultime 6, ne abbiamo perse 4... al netto del gol di Ibra al 91mo a Udine...

vincendo solo con Genoa e Salernitana.

Non è grave, è gravissimo.
Togliamoci la maglia del Milan, se fosse l'Inter o la Juve a fare questi risultati in 6 partite, 
che penseremmo?


----------



## marcokaka (20 Dicembre 2021)

"Tra le partite più belle... " , mi viene da vomitare AHAHAH


----------

